# In the Hour of Silence: A Book of Daily Meditations for a Year -- Alexander Smellie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2008)

_In the Hour of Silence: A Book of Daily Meditations for a Year_ by Alexander Smellie is available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - In the Hour of Silence: A Book of Daily Meditations for a Year -- Alexander Smellie - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 27, 2008)

You're a true treasure to Christ's church, Andrew. Thanks for all the links you post.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> You're a true treasure to Christ's church, Andrew. Thanks for all the links you post.



You are too kind, and most welcome, dear brother.


----------

